# Disney?? [Possible terrorist target?]



## e.bram (Jun 14, 2016)

I wonder how this latest event will effect Disney and Orlando in general?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2016)

Longer security lines; closer inspection of bags, which was not that thorough before; and grouchier visitors because they waited in line for security for 45 minutes.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 14, 2016)

I suspect better security at Disney Springs since the shooter was considering his attack there.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/67...terror-Omar-Mateen-police-Disney-World-attack


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 14, 2016)

It should have zero effect.

Security is based on threats and not what happened before.  The real question is whether they had higher levels of security leading up to the event.  I doubt it.  This was a crazy attack out of nowhere.

If there is any additional security it is for marketing purposes.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2016)

Doubtful there will be much difference. The gunman may have considered Disney, but would have quickly dismissed it with his long gun and bulletproof vest/jacket. They wouldn't have gotten through the most cursory  inspection.

No, it appears he was a conflicted man with gay tendencies himself and the nightclub crowd he targeted was one he knew well.

May he rest in anonymity.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> It should have zero effect.
> 
> Security is based on threats and not what happened before.  The real question is whether they had higher levels of security leading up to the event.  I doubt it.  This was a crazy attack out of nowhere.
> 
> If there is any additional security it is for marketing purposes.



Really? Just about every change the TSA has made over the years has been reactionary. Checking for liquids, taking off shoes. All because people tried to use these methods to bring down aircraft. So it is mostly based on what happened before not necessarily a known threat. Though a known threat will cause an increase in scrutiny.

This might cause a small drop in visitors to the Orlando area, but I doubt it will have a long term effect like that of 9/11.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 15, 2016)

Aside from that, an Alligator in the lagoon next to the Grand Floridian killed (but did not eat) a 2 year old the other night. I'm not sure if there are signs warning people to stay out of the lagoon, or that alligators lived in it. The parents were right next to their toddler, so the whole "where were the parents?" is a stupid question. They will probably sue, WDW will vigorously defend themselves since there might not be anything they did wrong.

Moral of the story? Stay out of Central Florida lakes!

TS


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2016)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Aside from that, an Alligator in the lagoon next to the Grand Floridian killed (but did not eat) a 2 year old the other night. I'm not sure if there are signs warning people to stay out of the lagoon, or that alligators lived in it. The parents were right next to their toddler, so the whole "where were the parents?" is a stupid question. They will probably sue, WDW will vigorously defend themselves since there might not be anything they did wrong.
> 
> Moral of the story? Stay out of Central Florida lakes!
> 
> TS



This thread is about the Orlando shooting - Disney was one of the shooters potential targets.

Herre is a thread about the other topic:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243092


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 16, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This thread is about the Orlando shooting - Disney was one of the shooters potential targets.
> 
> Herre is a thread about the other topic:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243092





We don't know for sure why he went there. The idea that he was scoping out Disneyworld as a target is just a theory.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2016)

My comment was really more about the *topic* of this thread, than about the event itself, however, the article linked above says:



> Omar Mateen and his wife, Noor Zahi Salman, visited Walt Disney World in April, according to a US law enforcement source.
> 
> Salman reportedly warned federal authorities that her husband had been "scouting Downtown Disney and Pulse for attacks" before her partner murdered 49 people.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 16, 2016)

My comments weren't about the TSA.  I concur with your assessment of them though.

Heightened security is based on intelligence gained that assumes that threats are increasing.  I don't think the gunman's attack will have any impact on Disney.  He was a lone nut job who acted independently.  

Some night clubs may increase security at their doors, and that's up to them.  



dioxide45 said:


> Really? Just about every change the TSA has made over the years has been reactionary. Checking for liquids, taking off shoes. All because people tried to use these methods to bring down aircraft. So it is mostly based on what happened before not necessarily a known threat. Though a known threat will cause an increase in scrutiny.
> 
> This might cause a small drop in visitors to the Orlando area, but I doubt it will have a long term effect like that of 9/11.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 16, 2016)

*They need signage*



e.bram said:


> I wonder how this latest event will effect Disney and Orlando in general?



After Disney gets sued they'll put a seawall along that manmade beach where that poor child went wading. They will also put up signs with alligator pics on them, perhaps with the words "alligator crossing" to make it "light" but it will cover their liability. Frankly that manmade beach was a big set up for folks who would want to lie out in the sun and cool off in the lake...even if it said "no swimming". Even in folks backyards in FL the random gator will end up in a pool or tangled up in garden hose. What was Disney thinking with that beach concept at that resort? Such a sad outcome and they deserve to get sued!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2016)

Carol C said:


> After Disney gets sued they'll put a seawall along that manmade beach where that poor child went wading. They will also put up signs with alligator pics on them, perhaps with the words "alligator crossing" to make it "light" but it will cover their liability. Frankly that manmade beach was a big set up for folks who would want to lie out in the sun and cool off in the lake...even if it said "no swimming". Even in folks backyards in FL the random gator will end up in a pool or tangled up in garden hose. What was Disney thinking with that beach concept at that resort? Such a sad outcome and they deserve to get sued!



The beach went along with the overall theme of the Grand Floridian resort concept. Given that this is the first instance in 45 years and the millions of people that have visited the parks it is extremely rare. They will likely settle for some undisclosed sum and admit no fault. The chances of it happening again are slim and signs don't necessarily protect liability.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 16, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The beach went along with the overall theme of the Grand Floridian resort concept. Given that this is the first instance in 45 years and the millions of people that have visited the parks it is extremely rare. They will likely settle for some undisclosed sum and admit no fault. The chances of it happening again are slim and signs don't necessarily protect liability.


Grand Floridian is new right.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 16, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Grand Floridian is new right.


Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa opened in 1988 with that beachfront.  They added the DVC section in 2013.  In the early years of the resorts on Seven Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake, lake swimming was allowed.  At one time, Disney's original water park, River Country, was built on the shoreline of Bay Lake and our family swam in that lake water.

Eventually, they stopped letting people swim in the lakes on property, often speculated to be due to high bacteria counts.  The "no swimming" signs were posted at all beach areas, and they did not (and still do not) give a reason.  Disney does still operate marinas with boat rentals and water skiing on the lakes.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks. I knew there was something new there. 

http://www.themeparktourist.com/fea...ed-rise-fall-and-decay-disney-s-river-country

On River Country. You swam there. Inside the bladder system though?  Times have changed.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 17, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> I suspect better security at Disney Springs since the shooter was considering his attack there.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/67...terror-Omar-Mateen-police-Disney-World-attack



There is no security at Disney Springs whatsoever. It is an outdoor mall. Anyone can walk in off the street. No fences, no security, no nothing. I don't see that changing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2016)

SMHarman said:


> Thanks. I knew there was something new there.
> 
> http://www.themeparktourist.com/fea...ed-rise-fall-and-decay-disney-s-river-country
> 
> On River Country. You swam there. Inside the bladder system though?  Times have changed.



Wasn't the bay at River Country fed from the fresh water lake? No chlorine.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 17, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> There is no security at Disney Springs whatsoever. It is an outdoor mall. Anyone can walk in off the street. No fences, no security, no nothing. I don't see that changing.



WRONG!!! There is HUGE security at Disney Springs.  Your every move is on video.  All they lack is an entry exam, like they have at the theme parks.  I DO see that changing to at least create the illusion that there is entry screening.  There is no doubt in my mind that entry screening will change.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 17, 2016)

I've always felt a Disney park will eventually be targeted.  Not inside the park itself, but the gaggle outside the gates in California or at the Transportation Center at MK.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> I've always felt a Disney park will eventually be targeted.  Not inside the park itself, but the gaggle outside the gates in California or at the Transportation Center at MK.



We've always felt Disney could be a target, and I think Disney does as well.  The satellite signals are already scrambled in Anaheim.  Have you ever tried to use a GPS to find Disney there?


----------



## jeffcarp (Jun 18, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> My comments weren't about the TSA.  I concur with your assessment of them though.
> 
> Heightened security is based on intelligence gained that assumes that threats are increasing.  I don't think the gunman's attack will have any impact on Disney.  He was a lone nut job who acted independently.
> 
> Some night clubs may increase security at their doors, and that's up to them.


Lone nut job who acted independently? What do you know that our government does not? It is a fact that organized foreign terrorist groups are promoting independent acts of terrorism by lone-wolf sympathizers. They are using the internet to further fuel those sympathizers was propaganda videos. In no way is that a lone nut job or someone acting independently. This is an organized war against the United States.

Security is not based on intelligence only. Security has a preventative aspect that is based on an assessment of what might be next. As Wayne Gretzky said, you skate to where the puck is going not where the puck is.


----------



## jeffcarp (Jun 18, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We've always felt Disney could be a target, and I think Disney does as well.  The satellite signals are already scrambled in Anaheim.  Have you ever tried to use a GPS to find Disney there?


Yes and I've routed right to the parking lot. There are multiple geocaching clubs that operate in Disneyland so there's no way that anyone is jamming satellite signals there.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 18, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We've always felt Disney could be a target, and I think Disney does as well.  The satellite signals are already scrambled in Anaheim.  Have you ever tried to use a GPS to find Disney there?



Interesting.  I would never need GPS in Anaheim.  My first thought was that it worked on my phone in Orlando this Spring, but then I realized that my phone reverts to tower triangulation if there are weak or no GPS signals.

I'm curious how such scrambling would help thwart an attack.  Not because I don't believe it, but because I'm a low grade tech nerd.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 18, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> My comments weren't about the TSA.  I concur with your assessment of them though.
> 
> Heightened security is based on intelligence gained that assumes that threats are increasing.  I don't think the gunman's attack will have any impact on Disney.  He was a lone nut job who acted independently.
> 
> Some night clubs may increase security at their doors, and that's up to them.



I recommend you hit your favorite news site and freshen up on what has been learned about this attack.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 18, 2016)

Here in SC we have lagoons everywhere with alligators frequently seen in or along water's edge. In our 55+ mobile home park this sign says it all, and it's something Disney should do: "SC law prohibits feeding alligators" and the next sign says "No swimming or wading". Without scaring folks silly you strongly hint that gators might be in the water...if you use that wording on well-placed signs. Disney needs to act responsible after this senseless tragedy!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2016)

Carol C said:


> Here in SC we have lagoons everywhere with alligators frequently seen in or along water's edge. In our 55+ mobile home park this sign says it all, and it's something Disney should do: "SC law prohibits feeding alligators" and the next sign says "No swimming or wading". Without scaring folks silly you strongly hint that gators might be in the water...if you use that wording on well-placed signs. Disney needs to act responsible after this senseless tragedy!



I saw on the news that Disney has said they will be changing their signage.  Will that be enough?  Who knows.  Unfortunately there are always people who feel the signs don't apply to them.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 18, 2016)

If this guy is in fact part of a larger threat then I apologize for being so naive, but right now it doesn't appear that he was working with anyone.

Why are you attacking me for giving the facts that are currently available to the public?



jeffcarp said:


> Lone nut job who acted independently? What do you know that our government does not? It is a fact that organized foreign terrorist groups are promoting independent acts of terrorism by lone-wolf sympathizers. They are using the internet to further fuel those sympathizers was propaganda videos. In no way is that a lone nut job or someone acting independently. This is an organized war against the United States.
> 
> Security is not based on intelligence only. Security has a preventative aspect that is based on an assessment of what might be next. As Wayne Gretzky said, you skate to where the puck is going not where the puck is.


----------



## Conan (Jun 19, 2016)

Maybe off-topic, but here's the data on what really kills Americans.
[click on 'submit request' and then click further to drill down]

In many age groups 'Poisoning' is a leading cause - - it took me a while to realize that those are the drug overdoses.
'Firearm' is divided among unintentional, suicide, and homicide.
http://webappa.cdc.gov/sasweb/ncipc/leadcaus10_us.html


----------



## jeffcarp (Jun 19, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> If this guy is in fact part of a larger threat then I apologize for being so naive, but right now it doesn't appear that he was working with anyone.
> 
> Why are you attacking me for giving the facts that are currently available to the public?


I'm not attacking anyone. The fact that he was influenced by videos and propaganda from terrorists is already public information from the FBI.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 20, 2016)

Send me a link to that information. I'd love to read about the FBI data.  I feel stupid at this point for not having all of the information I should have had.  I thought it was a lone nut job, but I guess now we're past that.

Thanks for clearing that up for me.



jeffcarp said:


> I'm not attacking anyone. The fact that he was influenced by videos and propaganda from terrorists is already public information from the FBI.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 20, 2016)

e.bram said:


> I wonder how this latest event will effect Disney and Orlando in general?



Have you driven on a US interstate highway??  Your risk of dropping dead of a heart attack or diabetes far outweighs the chance that you will die in a terrorist attack.  I am from NY... People I know died in the wtc.  I now live in Orlando. Not a day has gone by that did not witness a funeral lately.  

At the end of the day, fear is fear.


----------

